# XML und CSV



## Klingel (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine XML Datei die einem bestimmten Profil entspricht, jetzt möchte in dieser XML manche Informatione, wie z.B. Titel austauschen. Der Titel wird aus einer CSV gelesen und soll an diese geschrieben werden.

Habt ihr vllt. Vorschläge zur Umsetzung? Gruß


----------



## Final_Striker (9. Mai 2012)

XML Datei einlesen, ändern und wieder in eine XML Datei schreiben.


----------



## knucki (11. Mai 2012)

@Klingel: Ein paar Libs, mit denen du Dich in diesem Zusammenhang beschäftigen kannst, sind folgende:

OpenCSV - Zum Laden, Parsen der CSV
JDOM - Zum Laden, Parsen, Ändern und Speichern der XML

Edit:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/135220-csv-xml.html
Wenn ich allerdings dieses Thema von dir lese, hast du dich doch schon mit der Thematik befasst. Wo ist da konkret dein Problem?


----------

